

Show HN: Poutly| Friendly email reminders to past due clients - redrory

I&#x27;ve heard many freelancers complaining about clients taking ages and ages to pay after a project has been completed.<p>In my experience, I have seen that the invoice that gets &quot;chased&quot; is normally the one that gets paid first.<p>Poutly send friendly email reminders (SMS coming soon) to past due clients.<p>Would love your thoughts.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paymentrem.herokuapp.com
======
runjake
The fonts are broken on Google Chrome on Windows 8.1 at 1920x1200. They don't
render in a readable manner. They make iOS 7 look readable. t's look like
lowercase Ls. Capital Es look like squared-off capital Cs. 4s look like a bent
over 7, etc.

~~~
redrory
Thanks. Will look into.

------
contextual
Is there a sample reminder you can show on the site? I agree that the font
needs to be changed. It's practically unreadable on my BlackBerry Q10.

One more thing: throw in a guarantee somewhere and I think your conversions
will rocket. Great idea btw. Good luck!

------
codegeek
clickable: [http://paymentrem.herokuapp.com](http://paymentrem.herokuapp.com)

